# Pronated feet



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 7, 2007)

Anybody else here have problems with this?


It's been getting worse and worse for me, and now the over the counter inserts just aren't cutting it.  Going to my doc tomorrow and I guess he'll refer me to a podiatrist.

I'm wondering if any of you suffer from this and have to deal with a class that you absolutely have to be barefoot in.  I have one a week, and after it for days my feet and lower back are just killing me.

Jeff


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 8, 2007)

I have very high arches ... how about martial arts shoes with prescription orthopedics?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Thats what I plan on after I get the "prescription?" orthopedics.  Unfortunately, the class I go to on Saturdays won't allow me to wear any kind of shoes on their mats.  I did once and it pretty much ruined what they use, 'cause they are too cheap.  Rectangles of open cell foam to be exact.  I keep trying to talk our instructor to hold the classes at our location since it's at a gymnastics school and we wouldn't have to worry about that or even setting mats up.  

I guess the solution is either quit going to those classes, or suck it up.

Jeff


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 8, 2007)

JeffJ said:


> Thats what I plan on after I get the "prescription?" orthopedics. Unfortunately, the class I go to on Saturdays won't allow me to wear any kind of shoes on their mats. I did once and it pretty much ruined what they use, 'cause they are too cheap. Rectangles of open cell foam to be exact. I keep trying to talk our instructor to hold the classes at our location since it's at a gymnastics school and we wouldn't have to worry about that or even setting mats up.
> 
> I guess the solution is either quit going to those classes, or suck it up.
> 
> Jeff


 
That is rough Jeff.  I do not have foot problems (thank god) but I know several people who do and they struggle doing things at times.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 9, 2007)

Went to my Doc yesterday, and of course he referred me to a podiatrist.  Surprisingly, I'll be going to see him on Thursday.  I was sure it'd be at least a month til that would happen.

Jeff


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 9, 2007)

Well that is good, maybe the podiatrist can help you out somehow.


----------



## Infinite (Jan 9, 2007)

I think your doctor would tell you if continueing to practice without the shoes will do bad bad things to your back.

I for one would move to another dojo if I could one that had the proper equipment for me.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 9, 2007)

Infinite said:


> I think your doctor would tell you if continueing to practice without the shoes will do bad bad things to your back.
> 
> I for one would move to another dojo if I could one that had the proper equipment for me.


Yeah, I agree with you on that.  I'm going to make a big push for my instructor (they head of our little org) to start teaching his advanced class out of our school, which is closer to him anyways.


----------



## mijemi (Jan 10, 2007)

Is pronated feet the proper term for flat feet? Yes I have those but I'm beginning to think that they're not as bad as yours as I don't seem to have any problems with them anymore. 

Does everything during practice aggravate the problem or just particular things? I've only been doing karate for a little over 6 months and haven't had any problems yet (my rotated femurs are another issue!) We never wear shoes during practice but when we run, jump etc I notice I'm always on my toes whereas other people seem to touch with their heels more. There has been a couple of times when doing roundhouse kicks where I get a cramp in my foot on impact but I'm not sure if this is from my feet or from my rotated femurs. I sometimes have to try to concentrate on almost rolling my ankle out for some things (mainly just so I can keep my balance and so as not to put too much pressure on my knees). 

I now rarely wear closed in or supportive shoes (if any!) and I think things are better than when I was at school wearing joggers all day. Maybe just a coincidence. Oh and as a child I had to see an orthopaedic surgeon who gave me these exercises to do to help such as picking up pencils with your toes. I have since heard that this is rubbish and will do little for you but may be worth a little investigation.

Sorry I couldn't be any more help but good luck and let us know how you go. 

Michelle


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 10, 2007)

The way I understand it is that pronated feet kind of tilt down to center, between your feet, whereas flat feet are well, flat.  I used to have very high arches, but they fell somewhat while in the Army.  I might be wrong about the differences and heck, they may be the same thing.  I'll look into that on webmd or something.

Jeff


----------

